# démarquer / démarquage



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

_Strindberg doutait et *démarquait* la relativité des opinions, mais ce n'était pas pour en tirer des déductions, pour tout examiner, pour parvenir à une réalisation de sa personnalité […]. Sa vie intérieure ne suggère pas une totalité humaine, mais un conglomérat de points de vue tour à tour passionnément défendus._

Esto es una cita de Jaspers en un libro de filosofía sobre "El anti-Edipo" de Deleuze y Guattari.

Salvo un empleo figurado (y pronominal) que tiene otro sentido:

Prendre ses distances (par rapport à quelque chose)

prácticamente la totalidad de los usos que da el CNRTL remiten a la expresión real o metafórica de "quitar una marca".

Sin embargo, en la cita de Karl Jaspers parecería decir lo contrario (claro que, en todo caso, se trata de una traducción, y no de un original. Y sobre todo, es MI sensación  ):

Strindberg señalaba (o marcaba) la relatividad de las opiniones…


----------



## swift

Je vois ici le sens de "imiter en apportant des modifications", mon cher Totor.

Tras efectuar una lectura más cuidadosa, me doy cuenta de que lo afirmado arriba no tiene sustento. Perdón.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> "imiter en apportant des modifications"



Lo que pasa es que decir eso y "plagiar" es prácticamente lo mismo, José.

No me suena. Especialmente porque lo que Jaspers adjudica a Strindberg es _démarquer *la relativité* des opinions_.

No está imitando (o plagiando, si vamos al caso) una opinión ajena, y haciéndosela propia, sino una característica, digamos, de las opiniones en general.


----------



## swift

Hm. Tenés razón. ¿Sería tal vez quitarles la "marca", en sentido figurado, de la relatividad?


----------



## totor

swift said:


> ¿Sería tal vez quitarles la "marca", en sentido figurado, de la relatividad?





Lo que dice Jaspers, a mi entender, es que Strindberg no se quedaba con una opinión, sino que defendía alternativamente (y con pasión) una u otra.

Tal vez esto sí sea compatible con una ausencia de esa relatividad, como vos decís.


----------



## swift

Se habla de esquizofrenia en el texto, y de la confusión de los códigos, la resignificación de los mismos hechos una y otra vez de modos distintos. Ahora tiene más sentido para mí, especialmente después de leer la cita entera. Señalo con negritas lo que me parece explicar el sentido de "démarquer" en el contexto:



> A propos de Strindberg, Jaspers écrit : « Ce qui affleure, ce n’est que formalisme, doute, lutte, assertions fanatiques et, née de tout cela, *une continuelle instabilité des opinions*. Strindberg doutait et démarquait la relativité des opinions [...] pour nier sans cesse ce qu’il avait affirmé la veille, pour procéder à un perpétuel reclassement de toutes les possibilités. Sa vie intérieure ne suggère pas une totalité humaine, mais un conglomérat de points de vue tour à tour passionnément défendus »
> 
> http://documents.univ-lille3.fr/files/pub/www/recherche/theses/SIBERTIN_BLANC_GUILLAUME.pdf


 
Yo sigo viéndolo como l'effacement des marques de relativité. Pero no estoy del todo seguro. Dejame reflexionar un poco más...


----------



## totor

Interesante tu link, José.

El libro que estoy traduciendo es efectivamente de Guillaume Sibertin-Blanc, pero no es la tesis, sino, como lo puse en mi primer post, un estudio sobre "El anti-Edipo" de Deleuze y Guattari.

Probablemente haya utilizado cosas de su tesis. En el libro la cita es tal cual la puse yo, pero lo que vos agregás ahora ciertamente aclara un poco la cosa.

Es posible que vaya por ese camino.

Yo también tengo que pensarlo  .


----------



## Nanon

L'effacement ou au contraire l'insistance ?


> Les guillemets servent également à démarquer les propos qui appartiennent au sujet de l'incise des propos du locuteur (...)


Source (pero nos alejamos del contexto)



> Rien de bien caractéristique  dans ce discours de café pédagogique. Seuls deux éléments  démarquent les propos recueillis et les recentrent sur les adultes en  situations d'illettrisme (...)


Source

Démarcation ?

No estoy segura en absoluto... Espera otras opiniones.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:



Nanon said:


> L'effacement ou au contraire l'insistance ?
> 
> Démarcation ?
> 
> No estoy segura en absoluto... Espera otras opiniones.


 
Creo que estás en lo cierto. Otro ejemplo, muy similar a la frase que plantea problema a Totor y que coincide con tu propuesta:



> Pour la première exigence, Hume prétend *démarquer* la théorie politique du discours et des opinions moralistes (...). *Cette démarcation* a pour résultat principal d'éviter le rabattement de la théorie sur la dénonciation.


(La negrita es mía)
Fuente: ¡clic!


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> Démarcation ?



Si es así como sugieren Nanon y Athos, la "démarcation" tiene bastante que ver con mi idea primera:



totor said:


> Strindberg señalaba (o marcaba) la relatividad de las opiniones…


----------



## Nanon

Perdón por tan tardía respuesta, totor.

Sí, muchos elementos apuntan hacia la idea de _señalar, marcar, diferenciar, distinguir._

Me parece que este empleo de _démarquer _se ha puesto de moda recientemente, ya que no está registrado en los diccionarios que conozco. He estado buscando en varios, y nada. A lo mejor ni tan reciente es, pues el _Petit Robert_ registra _démarcatif _con fecha 1863 (!).

Volviendo a la idea de _démarcation_, en la entrada del _Petit Robert _hay algo interesante:


> *Démarcation.* n.f. (1700, p.ê. esp _demarcación_, de _demarcar _"marquer").


Amigos de la lengua castellana ¿estáis todos sentados? Vaya, vaya, vaya. Esto sí que no me lo esperaba... 

Bien. Estamos con _marcar _nuevamente . Y con el prefijo de-, que aparte del valor de inversión o separación puede querer decir lo siguiente:


> DÉ-_2_, DÉS-, DES-, préf.
> Préf. issu de la particule lat. _de-,_ qui en compos., pouvait donner au mot simple une valeur perfective marquant l'intensité (...),  et qui en fr. indique le renforcement d'une action (valeur  augmentative, intensive) dans les verbes qu'elle sert princ. à former.


Esto haría plausible el sentido de _démarquer_, no con la idea de _quitar la marca_ sino con la de _remarcar, poner de manifiesto, hacer sobresalir_ en tu contexto.

Lo que me hace dudar es la construcción:


> Strindberg doutait et démarquait la relativité des opinions


¿_Doutait _intransitivo y_ démarquait _transitivo, o _doutait _con el _de _omitido?_...
_


----------



## totor

Muy interesante tu cita, Nanon, y tu conclusión:



Nanon said:


> Esto haría plausible el sentido de _démarquer_, no con la idea de _quitar la marca_ sino con la de _remarcar, poner de manifiesto, hacer sobresalir_ en tu contexto.



Esto tal vez explique un poco otra situación similar de la que te he hablado (démultiplier).

En cuanto a esto:



Nanon said:


> Lo que me hace dudar es la construcción:
> ¿_Doutait _intransitivo y_ démarquait _transitivo, o _doutait _con el _de _omitido?_..._



…nada puedo decirte  .


----------



## totor

Reactivo este hilo porque la palabreja me vuelve a aparecer en otra traducción:

_Certes les intrigues de ses romans_ [de Gyp, la vizcondesa de Martel de Janville] _prêtent à bien des critiques parce que la réalité est trop peu *démarquée* pour que les héros conservent l'épaisseur des êtres de fiction_ […].

Y su sentido parece ser el mismo.

(Aunque igual me confunde  ).


----------



## Monjedelatorre

totor said:


> Reactivo este hilo porque la palabreja me vuelve a aparecer en otra traducción:
> 
> _Certes les intrigues de ses romans_ [de Gyp, la vizcondesa de Martel de Janville] _prêtent à bien des critiques parce que la réalité est trop peu *démarquée* pour que les héros conservent l'épaisseur des êtres de fiction_ […].
> 
> Y su sentido parece ser el mismo.
> 
> (Aunque igual me confunde  ).


Démarquage no puede ser "encasillamiento"?, cuando a algo se le ponen límites claros, se lo delimita, es encasillarlo, aunque pueda tener un cierto matiz peyorativo, el efecto negativo de delimitar.


----------



## totor

Habría que ver el contexto, Monje.

En principio, poner límites y encasillar son dos cosas distintas.

Y bienvenido al foro  .


----------



## Monjedelatorre

totor said:


> Habría que ver el contexto, Monje.
> 
> En principio, poner límites y encasillar son dos cosas distintas.
> 
> Y bienvenido al foro  .




El contexto:

une verticalité radicale doit remettre en cause nos conceptions psychiques horizontales. Ici se trouvent le danger et le *démarquage*. L´intention diffère: La spiritualité commence là où l´on commence à mettre en doute cette entité appelée "moi", lorsque l´on commence à mettre en doute le linéaire.

Una verticalidad radical(la verticalidad sugiriendo el trabajo interior sobre el momento presente) debe poner en tela de juicio nuestros conceptos(concepciones) psíquicos horizontales(en la perspectiva espacio-temporal, pasado, presente, futuro). En esto se encuentra el peligro y la *delimitación*(?). La intención difiere: La espiritualidad comienza precisamente cuando se empieza a poner en duda de esta entidad llamada "yo", cuando se empieza a poner en duda lo lineal.

Gracias por sus sugerencias


----------



## totor

Me suena que en este caso *démarquage* está en línea con mi *démarquer* y que también señalaba (es el momento de decirlo  ) Nanon en su post # 11: *señalamiento*.

Pero si es así, estaría marcando una remisión a algo anterior.

Fíjate si en tu texto hay algo que lo sustente, mientras esperamos otra opinión.


----------



## Monjedelatorre

totor said:


> Me suena que en este caso *démarquage* está en línea con mi *démarquer* y que también señalaba (es el momento de decirlo  ) Nanon en su post # 11: *señalamiento*.
> 
> Pero si es así, estaría marcando una remisión a algo anterior.
> 
> Fíjate si en tu texto hay algo que lo sustente, mientras esperamos otra opinión.



Creo que se refiere a distinción, diferenciación, acotamiento. Ya que está hablando de dos trabajos que pueden entremezclarse: el trabajo espiritual y el trabajo psicológico. "Ici se trouvent le danger et le demarquage". Es decir, que existe un peligro real en confundir ambos procesos, pues, como dice más adelante "la intención difiere", y además se encuentra en ello el acotamiento, la diferenciación entre ambos procesos.
Creo que ahora lo tengo mucho más claro. Gracias. Me ayudaste mucho, me ayudaron todos mucho.


----------

